# Feedback on "Boombox" speaker selection



## Married_Man (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking to build a bluetooth / smart boombox speaker and would like any feedback or thoughts.

Tweeter
Peerless BC25SC06-04

Midbass
Dayton Audio ND105-4

Subwoofer
Dayton Audio DCS165-4

I'm planning to utilize the passive crossovers from my Morel Hybrid Integra 402s (2200Hz xover point) that I didn't need since I installed active.

The sub and midbass will be isolated using the recommended volumes from Parts Express. Sub vented, midbass sealed.

I plan to use this plate amplifier with 2x30w + 1x60w.

Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------

